# Excision elbow rheumatoid nodule



## Kae Hunter CPC (Jul 30, 2009)

Could someone help code this.  Physician excised an elbow rheumatoid nodule.  The code that i think would be correct is 24120.   Thanks for any help.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jul 30, 2009)

I would go with your code.


----------

